# Game #34: Lakers (15-18) @ Rockets (20-14)



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Los Angeles Lakers @ Houston Rockets
Tuesday, 08 January 2013
2000H EST
Local Channel: TWC SportsNet, CSH
National Channel: *NBATV*



STARTING LINEUPS

Lakers
G Nash | G Bryant | C Sacre | F Jamison | F World Peace

@

Rockets
G Lin | G Harden | C Asik | F Morris | F Parsons​


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Loss.

Even if Howard and Gasol and Hill were healthy, loss.

This team, for whatever reasons, just doesn't play well together.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

I'm actually looking forward to this game. Wonder how many Kobe is going to shoot with no post player to feed.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> I'm actually looking forward to this game. Wonder how many Kobe is going to shoot with no post player to feed.


If Kobe's going to go wild, I'd rather he do it from the post.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Hope for the best. Expect the worst.


----------



## The Big Dipper (Oct 23, 2012)

I see this as being a Lakers loss only because Robert Sacre, at least it looks like he is a fun guy, has nothing to offer aside from personality. 

Kobe will probably go for like 45 points shooting 16/39.

But hey I am rooting for the Lakers so I am praying that Jamison and Sacre hold it down while Metta, and Kobe beast. Of course if there is a win tonight Meeks has got to be on fire.

THE BIG DIPPER WILD PREDICTION: STEVE NASH 16 ASSISTS, 24 POINTS, AND 7 REBOUNDS.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Calling LA win here. The NBA is crazy like that. Earl Clark will beast.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Calling a win. We'll play energized and focused because our backs are against the wall.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Lakers win by 2


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Could totally see a blow out loss or a really convincing win. Like Jace said, the NBA is really weird with injuries, especially in the regular season. I feel like it actually helps in small doses because the rest of the guys feel obligated and go 150% as opposed to coasting due to a ridiculously long schedule.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Wow! What a start...18-4 Lakers!


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Good start. Nice energy from the team. Jamison needs to step it up these next few games.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Lakers close it out 16-24 to lead by 6 at the end of 1, 34-28.

Jamison is shooting horribly; Darius Morris is on early, with some nice swishes from outside.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I'm on a delay, so I'm only halfway done with the first quarter... But SACRE BLEU. Hustle and passion from the lakers?


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Defense is still weak.


----------



## The Big Dipper (Oct 23, 2012)

Jamel Irief said:


> I'm on a delay, so I'm only halfway done with the first quarter... But SACRE BLEU. Hustle and passion from the lakers?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


Well I got bad news for you bud.....


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Nice job there Nash. He needs to be more aggressive with Pau/Dwight out.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

We need to get better on D in the 2nd half. Giving up too many easy layups. When's the last time anyone took a charge??


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Btw...congrats to Steve Nash! 10K assists!! What a great accomplishment!


----------



## The Big Dipper (Oct 23, 2012)

I know damn! That is a milestone!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

The Big Dipper said:


> Well I got bad news for you bud.....


Which is?


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

This game has made it so obvious that we need to deal Pau for a big who can run the pick and roll or pick and pop.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> This game has made it so obvious that we need to deal Pau for a big who can run the pick and roll or pick and pop.


Pau can do those things.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> This game has made it so obvious that we need to deal Pau for a big who can run the pick and roll or pick and pop.


If anything this game proves Pau needs to be more active on both ends of the court. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Asik looks like he hasn't bathe for a while.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Kobe heating up.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> I'm on a delay, so I'm only halfway done with the first quarter... But SACRE BLEU. Hustle and passion from the lakers?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


Ha ha, good one.

Repped.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

No improvement on defense.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Sarah McLachlan: "Please save the Lakers".


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Win or lose, the lakers are playing their hearts and balls off. They started to give up offensive boards and couldn't contest shit in the lane, but that was to be expected. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

****ing touch fouls! :mad2:


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Win or lose, the lakers are playing their hearts and balls off. They started to give up offensive boards and couldn't contest shit in the lane, but that was to be expected.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


Reminds of the 1989 Finals, when Scott got injured in game 1 and Magic in game 2. The rest of the team really did not make it easy for Detroit even though we still got swept.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Well, that's about it.

Going to get my hot chocolate, sit back, relax, and enjoy another raging rant from Big Game James.

(Actually, he may take it easy on them tonight, considering they were playing without their entire big front court.)


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

48 games left...and this team likely needs to win 35 games in order to squeak into the playoffs. That means Lakers need to win 73% of the remaining games.

This season is over.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

MojoPin said:


> 48 games left...and this team likely needs to win 35 games in order to squeak into the playoffs. That means Lakers need to win 73% of the remaining games.
> 
> This season is over.


I think you have an odd definition of "likely". Only once has the 8th seed in the west won more than 48 games. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Nice side step by Metta.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Game over. Rest Nash, Kobe and Metta.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Motiejunas. :drool:


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Jamel Irief said:


> I think you have an odd definition of "likely". Only once has the 8th seed in the west won more than 48 games.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


Ok, 33 games. Still most likely need to be above a 67% win ratio. 

The remaining schedule isn't that bad but the margin of error is too small.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Cajon said:


> Game over. Rest Nash, Kobe and Metta.


Yeah, its gonna get ugly tomorrow.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

MojoPin said:


> Ok, 33 games. Still most likely need to be above a 67% win ratio.
> 
> The remaining schedule isn't that bad but the margin of error is too small.


My guess in that prediction thread was 46-36, now I am not sure they will even get there.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

I wouldn't mind the losing season so much if we still had our draft pick. The loss of a lottery pick is going to be a killer.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

i am hoping for MR Pringles resignation tomorrow


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

MojoPin said:


> I wouldn't mind the losing season so much if we still had our draft pick. The loss of a lottery pick is going to be a killer.


Isn't the upcoming draft class weak? I don't follow college ball so is there any truth to that?


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

It's weak in that there probably isn't going to be a dominant all star, but its full of pretty solid role players.


----------

